# Poplar-Rigging-Removal



## Reg (Sep 26, 2009)

This single tree removal extended 4 of us for 4 days….what with travel, preparation, clean-up, resulting in about 6 hours climbing per day. Thankfully a high Rigging-point enabled us to bring the majority of the tree to the favourable side of the back garden, although it was still a fair hike out to the front to the truck and chipper. We had the roofs boarded out down below and set up some planks so to wheel-barrow out the wood. The weather was ok but patience and concentration from everyone was a must for the duration. About 20 minutes to watch both. Thanks

Part 1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wb1Xbr-V-U

Part 2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jaGo69VxZJg


----------



## Rftreeman (Sep 26, 2009)

nice videos........nice smooth operation..

glad to see someone putting a helmet cam to good use and showing some skills...


----------



## Hddnis (Sep 26, 2009)

Looking good. Enjoyed watching them. Keep up the good work.



Mr. HE


----------



## treemandan (Sep 26, 2009)

You should film when you are rigging up the limbs.

Also, what difference in language you guys have over there. Take for instance when you say " Try to let them drop below me Steve eeh?"

Over here: " Listen you son of a ##### jit stain, let one more of those in my face like that and I will bury the tip of my saw in your skull ."

See the difference?


----------



## Dadatwins (Sep 26, 2009)

Nice work, lot of rigging on that one, betcha you were happy to finally get out of that tree.


----------



## Reg (Sep 27, 2009)

Thank guys



treemandan said:


> Also, what difference in language you guys have over there. Take for instance when you say " Try to let them drop below me Steve eeh?"
> 
> Over here: " Listen you son of a ##### jit stain, let one more of those in my face like that and I will bury the tip of my saw in your skull ."
> 
> See the difference?



Dan, Its been noted, thankyou


----------



## chipmaker29 (Sep 27, 2009)

Nice Work! that is how its done for sure. tough tree & that was alot of work but pulled off in style. very good quality videos and excellent editing job as well!


----------



## ozzy42 (Sep 27, 2009)

Great video.A pleasure to watch.










treemandan said:


> Over here: " Listen you son of a ##### jit stain, let one more of those in my face like that and I will bury the tip of my saw in your skull ."
> 
> See the difference?



I hear ya TMD. Do you work with family too????:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## oldirty (Sep 27, 2009)

reg. always a pleasure. thank you for sharing!


----------



## tree MDS (Sep 27, 2009)

Yeah, sick dog as usual Reg.

Question: why the doubled up ropes and false crotches at the end? Was it just because you can with the device, or was it because you feared something would slip out, being you had to go so short with the roof there? I know its not easy doing all that extra rigging with a big saw hanging off of ya.

The zip line (or whatever you call it) with the wood, now that was some advanced rigging. Very nice!


----------



## Reg (Sep 27, 2009)

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, sick dog as usual Reg.
> 
> Question: why the doubled up ropes and false crotches at the end? Was it just because you can with the device, or was it because you feared something would slip out, being you had to go so short with the roof there? I know its not easy doing all that extra rigging with a big saw hanging off of ya.
> 
> The zip line (or whatever you call it) with the wood, now that was some advanced rigging. Very nice!



Rigging heavy logs in such a way is mighty hard on the ropes, especially around the knots. The double roping takes a little longer to set up but is a far safer and reassuring option than using a single rope. Of course it’s better if you have the distance to let the logs run but such was the case that we had to slow them up quite abruptly as we got nearer to the ground and the logs got heavier. Thanks again.


----------



## Dadatwins (Sep 27, 2009)

I like the laynard separator midway up the tree keeping the lowering lines out of the pinch zone. Well thought out lowering idea.


----------



## Reg (Sep 28, 2009)

Dadatwins said:


> I like the laynard separator midway up the tree keeping the lowering lines out of the pinch zone. Well thought out lowering idea.



The 2 re-directs in question are actually D-shackles, positioned on the sling via prussic loops. Works well.


----------



## tree MDS (Sep 28, 2009)

Now that I think about it, the two pulleys really did make those logs sit nicely, didnt they? Hmmm....


----------



## Blakesmaster (Sep 28, 2009)

tree MDS said:


> Now that I think about it, the two pulleys really did make those logs sit nicely, didnt they? Hmmm....



They did indeed. Great failsafe, IMO. Sick work as usual Reg. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## discounthunter (Sep 28, 2009)

MAN THAT WAS NICE. SUPER JOB. super profesional.


----------



## PeterP (Sep 30, 2009)

i'm not an expert, but it seems to be good work.
i enjoyed watching it


----------



## stirmantrees (Sep 30, 2009)

superb. the double lines at the end was very interesting. could position logs on either side as needed. Very impressed. Would have you work at my house.


----------



## polingspig (Sep 30, 2009)

*Excellent*

I enjoyed every minute of those videos. I would like to see just a little of the rigging work itself. Just a little though. You did an excellent job with the tree and the video. Thank you.


----------



## rmh3481 (Sep 30, 2009)

Reg,
You do good work. Thanks for sharing, I always learn something.
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## RBurtcher (Oct 3, 2009)

Thank you for shooting and posting the vids. Both thumbs up.


----------

